# Canon USA is selling Refurbished for an extra 15% off



## Ms.Nash (Dec 12, 2011)

FYI - Wanted to share with you that I just saw this on their site yesterday.  From today until the 14th, all refurbished cameras are an extra 15%, while supplies last.  I just picked up the 60D for a great price.


----------

